# "5 star rated" Kirkland Cuts in Gravy



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

So I picked up a case of this last night at Costco. I've been paying 3.69 per can of Fromm shredded. Anyway, I saw on DFA that this canned is rated 5 stars! The case price makes each can about 75c. 
I gave them a taste of it last night and they were literally scrambling over one another to get the next bite! They are little chunks in packed in a gravy, it's not as soupy as Fromm shredded and Weruva doesn't even come close with it's mostly gravy (it seems) cans. 
Basically one is chicken (with potato and veggies) and the other one is chicken with beef and potato and veggies. 

Has anyone tried these?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I haven't shopped in Costco in a while but I have heard that they do have some pretty good foods at some really decent prices.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

hmmm this is interesting. but the big question for me is: is it from the diamond company which is not allowed in my house (my rule not the dog's rule)


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't believe Diamond makes canned foods... at least in their own factory.... I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

According to people on DFA, the Kirkland Cuts In Gravy is manufactured by Simmons Pet Foods, Inc.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep. Simmons makes it. 

Dogs had some with last night's meal and this morning. Poops look fine. <shrugs> I think I will continue to throw a case in to augment the more expensive cans I've been using. 

I was surprised DFA gives it 5 stars! I generally am of the belief that anything from the big box stores is generally not good. Hard mental hurdle to get over!


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

i try not to follow dfa star rating after reading their 'the problems with dog food reviews" page. name me one 5 star grain free kibble on their list that is under 30 percent protein. 
i love reading their break down of the ingredients list though

edit. just read the breakdown list of this food, and since its not by diamond, ill have to grab some for a fun change in their diets here and there. ive always avoided the dog food aisle at costco like the plague so i had no clue what is there


----------



## Kikki (Jul 27, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I was surprised DFA gives it 5 stars! I generally am of the belief that anything from the big box stores is generally not good. Hard mental hurdle to get over!


Time has changed. LOL! Even Ol' Roy makes decent food these days (check their Pure Balance line, especially their canned which is another budget friendly yet recent food). I feed my 3 dogs Kirkland's Cuts in Gravy sometimes. They all love the chicken flavor while only eating small amounts of the beef flavor which is weird as both flavors are chicken based essentially.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's something funny. I've been feeding 100% cuts in gravy to my dogs for the last week, and have 5 more days worth of cans for my dogs because I want them to use it up and then transition onto THK. They are doing SO good! Their coats shine, they love the taste, and their poops are the best they've ever been LOL. Always something for the head scooper to celebrate. Hypothetically, should I decide to feed all canned in the future it would cost about 99 bucks a month. Just can't get over my sensitive tummy poodle and PWD having these wonderful small tirds


----------

